# Longest Period at Job



## MMiz (Jun 17, 2013)

_What's the longest you've stayed at one full time (paying) job?  

What makes you move on to the next, and have you ever wanted to go back to a previous place?_

It seems like previous generators tended to stick around at a place and make a career out of it, whereas more recently there is an increasing trend to jump ship for better pay/benefits/quality of life.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 17, 2013)

3 years.

That's the trend nowadays. Especially in the corporate, well tech/startup for sure, world where at times is often more like 'working on a project' than it is joining a company for a career.

Though the corporate ladder is alive and well.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 17, 2013)

9 years - military.  Couldn't leave earlier because they wouldn't let me. 

6 years at current job, and have no intention of leaving it anytime soon (especially since I just got promoted to Operations Manager).


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 17, 2013)

Current job for me. 

10 years this November. I've moved up the ladder to supervisor and now back in the field where I'm much happier. 

Ive been considering flight jobs but I don't want to start over and lose nearly 10 years of seniority. Partly wanted to leave over management but now we have a new guy in place so staying is looking more appealing.


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Jun 17, 2013)

4 years fire department
5 months transport
5 months transport (current, not looking so good)
I keep getting screwed by my bosses (they are women) and I'm not at work to make friends.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 17, 2013)

VA Transport EMT said:


> I keep getting screwed by my bosses (they are women)



.........


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 17, 2013)

Current job: 11 years. Previous record... 7 years.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 17, 2013)

Psych office as an office manager for 3 years. 

EMS... 1 year 4 months and counting


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 17, 2013)

Peer Mentor... 2 years
Security Officer/EMT... 4 years
IFT/911 EMT... I start in one week


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 18, 2013)

5 years at my current job, 5 years at my previous job.

looking for a non-EMS job for better benefits, better working conditions, and better pay.


----------



## troymclure (Jun 18, 2013)

8 years at my previous job(commercial diver), and 7ish before that(army).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2013)

3 months event medical (could only work 1-2 events per year due to my age)

2 years and 2 months at a 911 company. First actual job. Amazing management. Pay is ok (could always be better). 

Good management, good pay/benefits, and respect will make a company have a lot of "lifers" as we call them.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 18, 2013)

excluding my military service, 5 years at one EMS agency. Now I am contract to contract


----------



## medicdan (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm curious if these trends of relatively short stays with employers is a function of EMS specifically (because of low pay, transient private companies holding contracts, short career span due to injury, use of EMS as a stepping stone), a function of salaried vs hourly jobs of this pay range, or of the current generation or a current trend in employment. 
The statistic I was given when I became an EMT was that average career longevity for EMTs is 5 years, and slightly longer for medics. Does this remain true? Is it just that we only remain on the road for 5 years, or leave EMS entirely?


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 18, 2013)

4.5 years seems to be my breaking point.  It's happened at two of my jobs.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Jun 18, 2013)

6 years at one EMS agency, working on year number 3 at my current job.


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Jun 18, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> 5 years at my current job, 5 years at my previous job.
> 
> looking for a non-EMS job for better benefits, better working conditions, and better pay.


here here!


emt.dan said:


> I'm curious if these trends of relatively short stays with employers is a function of EMS specifically (because of low pay, transient private companies holding contracts, short career span due to injury, use of EMS as a stepping stone), a function of salaried vs hourly jobs of this pay range, or of the current generation or a current trend in employment.
> The statistic I was given when I became an EMT was that average career longevity for EMTs is 5 years, and slightly longer for medics. Does this remain true? Is it just that we only remain on the road for 5 years, or leave EMS entirely?


it's most likely due to leadership in the transport business.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 18, 2013)

My last job I was at for 5 years (911) 
My current job I am 6 months in an absolutely love it. ( oil field clinic)


----------



## txmedic5 (Jun 18, 2013)

3 years is my longest, 1 year at my current job but last day is Friday. Start the clock again haha.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 18, 2013)

I spent 6 years at the fire department as a civilian medic.  I loved every moment of it and then they laid off all of their civilian EMS employees.  We were all devastated.  After everything the admin there put us through, I seriously doubt I would consider going back if the opportunity ever presented itself.

Prior to that, I averaged 3 years at a job.  I've been at my current job for 8 months.


----------



## Trashtruck (Jun 18, 2013)

What is a fire department civilian medic???


Five years is my maximum. I'm a transient.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 18, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> What is a fire department civilian medic???
> 
> 
> Five years is my maximum. I'm a transient.



I'm assuming where a Fire Department hires a non-uniformed employee on a contract to perform EMS only duties. I've heard of this model in a couple other places.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 19, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> What is a fire department civilian medic???



I was a fire department employee, but didn't fight fire.  I was considered non-merit, and only did EMS.


----------



## Trashtruck (Jun 20, 2013)

What is non-merit?

It's sounds like a cheap way to provide fire-based EMS. 

Did you receive the same pay, benefits, and union representation as the firefighter's, since you were employed by the Fire Dept.?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 20, 2013)

Coming up on two years at my current job.

Pretty sure this is the longest I've worked for a single company.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been volunteering in the county where I work since 1993. I've worked here since 2011, and have a 2 year stretch of part time work in 2006-07. 

Other than this place, the longest I worked somewhere was 4 years in the city.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's an interesting question for many of you. Will you be able to retire after 20 years of service at the agency you said you worked for?


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 22, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Here's an interesting question for many of you. Will you be able to retire after 20 years of service at the agency you said you worked for?


Since I am (at the moment) a quasi public employee, and as such, enrolled in the state pension system, I can retire at 25 years and after I turn 62 1/2. 

At least until something else changes that results in us loosing all of our public employee benefits, and there is a mass exodus to other agencies.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 22, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Here's an interesting question for many of you. Will you be able to retire after 20 years of service at the agency you said you worked for?



This is quite the bone of contention around here. We have a 25 year retirement. Many would much prefer a 20 year option with an increase at 25, but it is what it is. Honestly, non-contributory EMS pensions are the exception rather than the rule anyway.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 22, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Here's an interesting question for many of you. Will you be able to retire after 20 years of service at the agency you said you worked for?



Yup 

*City FD, though 

**At the moment, I'm not planning on staying that long.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 22, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Here's an interesting question for many of you. Will you be able to retire after 20 years of service at the agency you said you worked for?



I probably could if i made a more conscious effort to watch the 401k and upped my contribution from 5%. 

We also have ESOP which has been increasing nicely every year.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 22, 2013)

At the last private agency I worked for in the united states, no one had retired on its 401k plan (or prior plans) in the 60 year history of the company.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 22, 2013)

11 years in  a restaurant,  manager,  Meat cutter, You name it. Currently 2 years in EMS. 

No plans on leaving EMS or this service unless a county spot opens up. With a little one on the way,  I can't pass up county benefits


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yup
> 
> *City FD, though
> 
> **At the moment, I'm not planning on staying that long.



Are you allowed to just give me your spot when you leave?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> Are you allowed to just give me your spot when you leave?



Sure! I think I can give you my time invested in the pension, too!

...... :rofl:


----------

